# Strange side effect from Align



## diogenes (Jan 2, 2009)

I recently had a very strange side effect apparently from taking Align. I had a bad sinus infection with lots of phlegm at the time I began taking Align. Within a day or two of my first dose my nasal mucus/phlegm turned a dark, dark brown -- the color you would normally associate with a BM!! I have had lots of different mucus producing infections in my life, but have never seen in myself, nor anybody else, mucus even close to this bizarre, dark, color. It was not a liquidy brown, but a solid, thick looking brown (sorry for being so graphic lol) -- it looked like molasses.Anyway, the color didn't seem to be associated with a worsening of sinus symptoms in any way, and it completely vanished upon discontinuation of Align. I have come to the believe that the most likely explanation is that the Align bacteria briefly colonized my sinuses. I realize that many people will think the dark brown color was just a coincidence, and I would normally think this too because I am very skeptical in general. The thing is I have never seen mucus like this in anyone, and it corresponded with a similar change in the color of my stools during this exact same time, both of which ceased when I stopped taking Align. Anyway I just thought it was interesting that it seems Align bacteria can colonize other areas under the right conditions.


----------

